# Caja Acustica



## CLaP (Ago 30, 2007)

Buenas amigos, estube viendo el foro y es de P. Madre. es excelente ! 

La verdad, da miedo lo q hacen aqui.  hasta el circuito mas "facil" q es casi imposible que mi cabeza lo pueda procesar jajaja. no enserio, es muy groso lo q hacen aca y eso q solo vi la parte de audio, ni m quiero imaginar cuando deambule x la zona robotica entre otras q vi x aqui.

enserio. los tengo alla arriba muchachos y yo que pense q era lo mas cuando cambie el stereo de mi auto x uno nuevo q m habia comprado. q triste    jajaja 


Bueno, es mi 1º mensaje en el foro y ya les estoy pidiendo ayuda. q fea actitud :S

pero bueno, sepan disculpar ya aportare mi granito de arena en lo q pueda. 

Bueno, el tema es el siguiente, hace 2 años arme con mi novia una caja para el baul del auto, logicamente no la arme en base al programa que uds usan WIN ISD, de hecho ni lo conocia, ni sabia todo lo q eh aprendido leyendo el foro. Para hacer esta caja me base en una que vi en un local de electroonica que vi. basicamente tome las medidas de ancho, largo y altura. La caja a la vista quedo bastante bien, particularmente la veo bien, sin filtracion de aire en las uniones y demas, pero bueno, eso es "particularmente" Les queria dejar unas fotos para que opinen y me digan q es lo q le falta o que es lo q tendria q modificar. ah y logicamente que parlantes me recomendarian ponerle.

mil gracias enserio y disculpen mi ignorancia   

Aqui les dejo unas fotos (no miren la suciedad )

http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06369of9.jpg http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06370th5.jpg http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06373dm1.jpg



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> El título del mensaje no puede contener "Ayuda", "Principiante", "Urgente", etc... Título editado


----------



## RUDA (Sep 1, 2007)

CLaP dijo:
			
		

> Buenas amigos, estube viendo el foro y es de P. Madre... es excelente !!!
> Bueno, es mi 1º mensaje en el foro y ya les estoy pidiendo ayuda.. q fea actitud :S
> Bueno, el tema es el siguiente, hace 2 años arme con mi novia una caja para el baul del auto,  Para hacer esta caja me base en una que vi en un local de electroonica que vi.. basicamente tome las medidas de ancho, largo y altura. La caja a la vista quedo bastante bien, particularmente la veo bien, sin filtracion de aire en las uniones y demas, pero bueno, eso es "particularmente" Les queria dejar unas fotos para que opinen y me digan q es lo q le falta o que es lo q tendria q modificar.. ah y logicamente que parlantes me recomendarian ponerle...
> http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06369of9.jpg http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06370th5.jpg http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06373dm1.jpg



Hola ClaP en apariencia las cajas están bien, pero lo que debes de tener en cuenta que cuando se arma una caja acústica ya sea bass reflex o cerrada esta debe ser siempre en función al parlante utilizado, ya que de la elección del transductor se desprenden las "Thiele Small" (medidas y parámetros) que determinaran que recinto me conviene utilizar, como serán las medidas de mis cajas y que máximo rendimiento puedo explotar de ese parlante.
Habiualmente, vemos en comercios de electrónica cajas vacias ya terminadas que los vendedores ofrecen, en función a una medida de parlante determinado, ej para 15", pero ellos no tienen en cuenta que ese recinto solo funcionará de 10 para la marca y modelo de parlante para la cual fue calculada.
los recintos acústicos no son como los zapatos, que pidiendo por un N° les va a servir a todos los que lo tengan.( todos los gabinetes de 15" no son aptos para los parlantes de esa medida) si no se corrigen y ajustan las sintonias. 
Espero haber sido útil en mi apresiación.........Saludos..........Ruda.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 1, 2007)

Ese diseño de sub es un poco delicado. Como bien comenta ruda, necesita sus parámetros de caja dependiendo de las caracteristicas electrofísicas del altavoz. Por la pinta que tiene, veo que su frecuencia es muy baja. 

La venta de cajones genéricos para car audio está muy extendida, y debo decir que las mejores marcas y fabricantes de cajones de subwoofer para coche ofrecen cajas muy sintonizadas para la mayoria de altavoces comerciales del mercado del car audio. Yo las vengo utilizando con mis clientes y montajes, y obtengo presiones SPL muy elevadas, mucho mas que con inventos raros, y sobretodo, mucho mas rápidos y economicos en su elaboracion. El ultimo montaje que medí esta semana, con un 12" Beyma Competition con caja standard Sellada, 29 Lts. en un utilitario Citroen ZX obtuve una presión de 138 dB a 90Hz.

Vengo observando, como usuario del WINSD, que todo el mundo busca crear una maravillosa caja de graves, obteniendo un diseño en base a los datos del altavoz y la frecuencia de respuesta, pero nadie ha tenido en cuenta que si esa caja la ubicamos en un maletero de coche, todos los calculos no sirven de nada automáticamente, ya que es una caja dentro de otro recinto. Quiero decir con esto, que no hay un diseño ideal. 

Además curiosamente, en un vehiculo, la caja que mas presion ofrece dentro del coche no es la que mas rendimiento da fuera de este.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2007)

"Ruda" y "tecnicdeso" tiene razon, pero yo me hago otra pregunta:
"CLaP" a ti como te suena la caja ??

Si a ti la caja te suena bien, es buena o incluso buenisima.
Si te suena mal, bueno ya tienes la contestacion.

El juez final y absoluto de cualquier instalacion de audio es el oido de quien lo usa.
Todos los sentidos del ser humano y de las mujeres (Ironia) son subjetivos, lo que a mi me gusta puede no gustarle al resto de la humanidad y viceversa.

Lo que si puedo evaluar por las fotos es que la caja es linda y parece estar bien hecha.

Saludos y que El Ruido se aleje de vuestras vidas ! !


----------



## CLaP (Sep 1, 2007)

bueno, ante todo mil gracias x responder a mi msj...

bueno, en general contesto, tienen razon cuando dicen q las cajas estan hechas para determinados parlantes y q no es como comprar un calzado...

yo les cuento, esta caja esta hecha en base a lo q vieron mis ojos... coomo les decis, en ese moemnto ni sabia q existian estos programas q median y hacian maravillas... yo simplemente la vi y me encanto y decidi volver al otro dia al local de electronica y pedirla al hombre q m deje tomar medidas de la caja para ver si entraba en mi baul, (mentira, sol oqueria las medidas para poder hacerla yo mismo ) y bueno... asi fue...  
lo que vi es q la vendian con woofer de 12´ no recuerdo la marca, pero asi la vendian.. no la escuche sonar en el local ni mucho menos, solo la vi y m gusto el diseño.. y fui compre las maderas y la arme lo mejor que mi capacidad daba..

de caliente nomas, como no tenia plata para comprar woofer de 12´compre 2 de 8´ medio pelo y logicamente, como era de esperar, apenas salia el sonido, si retumbaba todo, pero los parlantes eran muy pequeños para tanta caja...

disculpen mi ignorancia en el tema

y gracias x responderme


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2007)

Cuidado con la calentura, a veces embaraza.
Aqui todos estamos para aprender o o transmitir lo aprendido, asi que cualquier consulta que se te ocurra transmitela. 

Eso si, No preguntes como ganar a la loteria.

¿ Y a ti como te suena la caja ?, te gusto ?

Saludos


----------



## CLaP (Sep 1, 2007)

no eh podido probarla con buenos parlantes.. la caja para mi, esta muy bien armada, me lo han dicho varias personas y yo noto q esta bien, esta bien sellada y demas...


----------



## CLaP (Sep 3, 2007)

Buenas, vuelvo de nuevo, disculpen x mi insitencia, pero uds son los q saben banda...

les queria consultar, para no mandarme ninguna macana, estuve viendo el WOOFER XPLOD 12" 1300W y queria saber, si andaran bien 2 de esos woofer en la cajita que les mostre mas arriba...

las caractiristicas del *WOOFER XPLOD 12" 1300W*, encontre, pero variadas, nose cual sera la real, pero se las muestro:



> Nuevo cono Pentágono más rígido, sin cubre-bobina
> Nueva cubierta posterior
> Bobina HTVC para temperaturas altas
> Potencia máxima de entrada: 1300W
> ...



*y aqui hay otra, quizas no varian mucho, pero bueno, no entiendo muy bien*



> CARACTERISTICAS :
> 
> *Nuevo cono Pentagon Turbo más rígido y de mayor superficie
> *Nueva bobina de alta temperatura HTVC
> ...



Seguramente lo conozcan pero les dejo una imagen


----------



## Pablo16 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ya que hiciste la caja sin calculos y demas, a simple vista te puedo decir que los XPLOD no van a caber en la caja, alguna vez alguien me enseño como 'parametro' convencional que el espacio entre el iman de la bocina y la pared del cajon debe ser aproximadamente el mismo espacio que ocupa la bocina, ejemplo, tu woofer XPLOD tiene 18 cm de profundidad, es decir, del cono al iman, entonces tu bafle debe medir 36 cm de profundo, eso si no usas calculos, ami me ha funcionado batante bien. Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Sep 3, 2007)

Te puedes ahorrar materiales haciendo una caja de diferente tipo, debido a las dimensiones que debe tener. te dejo un ejemplo, idea.Saludos


----------



## CLaP (Sep 3, 2007)

no entiendo lo q m decis respesto a las medidas... de todas formas hay lugar para ponerlo (36 cm)

lo q yo queria saber era, si dos de esos woofer sonaran bien en esa caja o me recomiendan q compre otro modelo mejor..

y respecto a lo q m digan q potencia tendria q usar

disculpen q este tan pregunton :S


----------



## gonpa (Oct 21, 2007)

holas como veran soy nuevo en el foro y necesito de gran yuda ya me ayudron un monton con toda la información de aqui.en fin lo que estoy buscando es q alguien me pase las medidas y todo como hacer una caja acustica para guitarra de 100w como las cajas de 100 marshall me imagino q ya se ubican bueno .espero q me puedan ayudar desde ya muchas gracias.la etapa de potencia la estopy por hacer con el hibrido este stk4044v que entrega 100w rms y le tengo q poner una carga de 8 ohms si la caja es de 2 o 4 parlastes no importa que den 8 ohms en si bueno creo q es too


cuelquier cosa q necesiten ya saben.salu2


les dejo el datasheet del integrado para q vean las caracteristicas del amplificador


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Oct 31, 2007)

Aca en este foro puedes encontrar respuesta según las pulgadas del parlante:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/


----------

